# pronghorn mount



## rosharb (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone know of a good taxidermist in the Clare area. Had a pronghorn done by the guy in Jays and he ruined the horns.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

rosharb said:


> Anyone know of a good taxidermist in the Clare area. Had a pronghorn done by the guy in Jays and he ruined the horns.


how did he ruin the horns? did they chip? the horns are actualy hair... can get brittle and break if misshandled...


----------



## rosharb (Sep 5, 2006)

He put the horns in the microwave to get them off the core and must have left them in to long and they swelled up to twice their original size above the cutters.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

rosharb said:


> He put the horns in the microwave to get them off the core and must have left them in to long and they swelled up to twice their original size above the cutters.


 what! wow, never heard of that before... hen again im new to this game... sorry to hear that


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Err...thats just not physically possible. Either your embellishing or those are not your cores.

Of all the true horns those are probably the easiest to repair. Depending on what he used as "cement" to reattach them, they can be replaced.

Sorry to hear of your situation.

Mitch


----------



## rosharb (Sep 5, 2006)

They are definatly my horns and the taxidermist claims that is how he always removes the horns from pronghorn . I have no reason to embellish anything.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Neil, yep! Some use a microwave to heat up the rubber snot inside the horn for removal. I prefer to simmer in a slow boil of water, there is no damage that way. Some bag them and let them rot off the skull cap, several ways to skin the cat, but never heard of making them grow in the microwave.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul Thompson said:


> Neil, yep! Some use a microwave to heat up the rubber snot inside the horn for removal. I prefer to simmer in a slow boil of water, there is no damage that way. Some bag them and let them rot off the skull cap, several ways to skin the cat, but never heard of making them grow in the microwave.


well there ya go, i learn something every day thanks.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I boil my pronghorn and haven't had any problems yet. Never tried the microwave.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I use the microwave all the time for that as well as other things like bringing old glue's back to life for removing parts/things that have been bonded together. The key is to NOT over do it! 30 to 45 seconds at a time! It does work!!!

I have even split the skull plates on curled horn specimens like Rams just to get them to fit in there. Anyone who has fought whit removing Sheep or Ram horns knows what I'm talking about.

Now back to the original topic...I just don't see Antelope sheaths,(outer horn) which is nothing more than matted down and mutated hair, expanding to twice it original size. 
Seem to me that the distortion which would take place by splitting and folding back onto itself would reach the point where they would either be unidentifiable or a total loss.

That being said, I have never had a reason to attempt this feat, so I could be wrong.

Can you post a photo of this? I'm sure that others taxidermist are wondering as well. By the way I commend you on NOT posting this artists name or info on here, that only ends up bad for all involved.

Again, sorry to hear that you have had a bad experience and hope things come to an amicable resolution.

Mitch


----------

